# Is HMB better than BCAAs?



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

I want some opinions from people who have used HMB. Do think it is worth the bother--or price--for that matter? Is it any better than BCAAs? Has it helped you during cutting or PCT?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2004)

Do not waste your money on HMB! 

Yes, BCAA's are great, especially post-work-out, just do not expect instant results.


----------



## redspy (Jul 15, 2004)

Like Prince says don't waste your money on HMB.  It was recently featured as a scam in MuscleMag.  BCAAs are great pre or post workout and have muscle sparing properties.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

I think there might be some benefit to HMB... just not in the doses most people have been taking.  It's on my list of things to play with.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 15, 2004)

Just finished taking 9g of HMB daily for 12 weeks on a cut. The only thing I can say is usually when on a cut, the amount I lift goes down but it didn't this time. But, I was taking V12, Nitroject and bulk BCAA's. I feel the latter 3 had more to do with my strength than HMB. Bottom Line, will not buy HMB again.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

HMB is one of many supplements that look good on paper...


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Do not waste your money on HMB!
> 
> Yes, BCAA's are great, especially post-work-out, just do not expect instant results.



Why are BCAAs great post-work-out if whey is full of them anyway? Is it because they are already ammino acids and don't take the time that whey takes to be broken down into ammino acids and then absorbed? Would you put the BCAAs in a whey protein drink?


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Why are BCAAs great post-work-out if whey is full of them anyway? Is it because they are already ammino acids and don't take the time that whey takes to be broken down into ammino acids and then absorbed? Would you put the BCAAs in a whey protein drink?



typically 20-25% of a serving of whey is BCAA's.  you can never get enough BCAA's as they can be used for many processes.  70% of skeletal muscle is comprised of BCAA's.  they also do not need to be digested but can be metabolized directly by skeletal muscle.  once ingested they can reach muscle tissue in around 20 minutes...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Why are BCAAs great post-work-out if whey is full of them anyway? Is it because they are already ammino acids and don't take the time that whey takes to be broken down into ammino acids and then absorbed? Would you put the BCAAs in a whey protein drink?



as LAM said. 

it's also good to take BCAA's pre-work-out to help prevent muscle catabolism.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Just finished taking 9g of HMB daily for 12 weeks on a cut. The only thing I can say is usually when on a cut, the amount I lift goes down but it didn't this time. But, I was taking V12, Nitroject and bulk BCAA's. I feel the latter 3 had more to do with my strength than HMB. Bottom Line, will not buy HMB again.


  Out of curiosity... how were you dosing it?  i.e. once in the morning?  Throughout the day?  Pre w/o?

  And whose HMB did you use?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

as for BCAAs - does anyone use them when they are not prepping for a contest?  my understanding was that they definitely work but are pretty expensive to get the amount needed.  but this is something i haven't looked at in ages so i could be totally wrong.


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2004)

I use them during my cutting cycle when I really drop my cals.  I have been using ICE for the past 2 months.  I don't think I'll ever not use it until something better comes along.  I take about 40 grams a day on my weight training days which comes out to about .44 gram of BCAA's per kg of LBM...

http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=XT001&back=yes&dept=1464&last=1464

great price at DPS


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

ah yes...ICE!  I have that.  it's still full b/c i hated the taste so much.  

i should try again. thanks LAM


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I use them during my cutting cycle when I really drop my cals.  I have been using ICE for the past 2 months.  I don't think I'll ever not use it until something better comes along.  I take about 40 grams a day on my weight training days which comes out to about .44 gram of BCAA's per kg of LBM...
> 
> http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=XT001&back=yes&dept=1464&last=1464
> 
> great price at DPS


 
That is relatively cheap, but 40g. a day!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

MRM BCAA+G is pretty good too.  Doesn't mix so well,  so I just put the powder in my mouth and down with some water.  Sweetened with Sucralose, taste pretty good


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ah yes...ICE!  I have that.  it's still full b/c i hated the taste so much.
> 
> i should try again. thanks LAM



it is definetly the best tasting BCAA supplement that I have tasted, which I guess really isn't saying much..lol

it's just one of those things that you just have to suck it up and use it


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> MRM BCAA+G is pretty good too.  Doesn't mix so well,  so I just put the powder in my mouth and down with some water.  Sweetened with Sucralose, taste pretty good


You have a better chance mixing oil with water. I am just learning how to eat it without choking. Doesn't taste bad, though. I just take it pre-cardio on an empty stomach (with water). Good bargain. I can't imagine taking 40 g a day like Lam does with ICE though. I hope ICE taste better than MRM's BCAA+G.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

you'll probably like the ICE just fine.  don't worry about it b/c of me.  my bf thought it was actually good.  not sure why i hated it so much - i'm usually pretty good about drinking stuff whether i like it or not.

so far i'm pretty sure i've not heard anyone else saying that it tastes nasty.  and i've always heard that it's top notch quality.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I got enough of this BCAA to last a long time (unless I start eating 40g a day), but grape doesn't sound to appealing. Will it mix in a protein shake?


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah iitll mix in a protein shake, but it really f*cks the taste up pretty bad. One thing i do, and i've been taking 30 grams during workout, is to mix it up with calorie free fruit juice mix. So you can go to stop and shop buy the calorie free kool aid packs and try and cover up the taste of the ICE. VERY good product imo tho.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 23, 2004)

zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> yeah iitll mix in a protein shake, but it really f*cks the taste up pretty bad. One thing i do, and i've been taking 30 grams during workout, is to mix it up with calorie free fruit juice mix. So you can go to stop and shop buy the calorie free kool aid packs and try and cover up the taste of the ICE. VERY good product imo tho.


 Well, the ice must mix better than the BCAA+G stuff I have. When you put it in water, it practically jumps out--even when you stir it. Damn, 30 grams! I have only been taking 6 grams.


----------



## redspy (Jul 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, the ice must mix better than the BCAA+G stuff I have. When you put it in water, it practically jumps out--even when you stir it. Damn, 30 grams! I have only been taking 6 grams.



I hear you on that one.  When I mix a teaspoon of ON's BCAAs into a glass of water I nearly throw up.  I gave up and bought a 'cap 'em quick' and make my own caps now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, the ice must mix better than the BCAA+G stuff I have. When you put it in water, it practically jumps out--even when you stir it. Damn, 30 grams! I have only been taking 6 grams.



Yeah won't mix at all the MRM stuff, even with a hand blender.  I just ended up throwing it in my mouth and chasing with water.  Tastes pretty good


----------



## LAM (Jul 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> When you put it in water, it practically jumps out--even when you stir it.



lol...that's some funny ass shit

I brought several lbs of BCAA's from the protein factory several years ago and that shit was nasty enough to gag a maggot...


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I hear you on that one.  When I mix a teaspoon of ON's BCAAs into a glass of water I nearly throw up.  I gave up and bought a 'cap 'em quick' and make my own caps now.


 Yeah, it doesn't taste too bad to eat 2 grams (scooper size) at a time, then chase with water. Too many damn caps would be required.


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 27, 2004)

*11 Publishes Scientific Studies show nothing is proven to build muscle or improve performance better than HMB..Absolutely Nothing !*

*HMB doubles the effects of weight training * 
The end point of scientific research is peer-reviewed publications. Once a critical mass of these publications is reached, the scientific community then decides "Does it work or not." Most supplements never reach the point where the question can even be asked. However, HMB has reached that point there can be no doubt - Yes! - HMB does work...beyond scientific doubt. 

*2. HMB and exercise helps you feel better. * 

During 9 clinical studies with HMB, the circumplex questionnaire of emotional effect was given at approximately weekly intervals throughout the studies. This model examines negative and positive emotions as described by having the participants rate 48 words on a scale of 1 to 5.

HMB significantly improved Unpleasant Inactivated Effect which is measured by the words dull, tired, drowsy, sluggish, bored, and droopy

*3. Nothing works better than HMB + CREATINE. * 

HMB + CREATINE is the largest-selling HMB supplement on the market. It is the one that serious athletes looking for results through weight training can use with confidence. Now there is a new research study that confirms why this combination is so popular. 

There can be no doubt: HMB + CREATINE is the proven combination that helps bodybuilders increase lean muscle mass and, in turn, strength and strength-related performance benefits. 

The dedicated athlete can count on a base of scientific evidence when they turn to HMB + CREATINE for a reliable foundation for their workout regimen

*4. How HMB Works ?*

Numerous biochemical studies have shown that HMB is a precursor of cholesterol. 

HMB, ??-hydroxy-??-methylbutyrate, is a metabolite of the amino acid leucine and is naturally produced in the body and is found in foods. 

The working theory for HMB action is that stressed or damaged cells may not be able to make sufficient HMG-CoA to support adequate cholesterol synthesis. Supplemental HMB could then be used as a convenient source of HMG-CoA in these cells to maintain adequate cholesterol synthesis which supports and maintains membrane function. This contention is supported by the observation that supplemental HMB can markedly decrease muscle membrane damage as evidenced by the decreased leaking of creatine phosphokinase (CPK) out of muscle cells after strenuous damaging exercise.

*5. HMB improves the cardiovascular effects of exercise.* 

When compared with placebo supplementation, HMB resulted in decreasing LDL cholesterol and blood pressure which translated to an overall 10% decrease in cardiovascular risk.

The results are conclusive: along with exercise, HMB aids the reduction of risk factors associated with the cardiovascular system.

*6. HMB Decreases Muscle Damage * 

It's as true for the casual athlete as it is for the serious competitor: people really feel a workout the next day. And for many, that workout could be as minor as a heavy set of weekend chores. 

HMB will benefit anyone involved in strenuous activity by reducing the effects of a "workout hangover." After Running 
Muscle damage, measured by CPK leakage into the bloodstream, is reduced when HMB is taken in conjunction with running, cycling, and weightlifting. 

With HMB, people may still notice those "muscles they never knew they had," only they'll feel less sore. Plus, in the next workout, they'll have increased strength. After Weight Lifting 

And remember - it's not rumor; it's proven in clinical studies all over the world. 

Add the benefits of reduced LDL cholesterol, blood pressure, and cardiovascular risk, and HMB becomes a very popular locker room companion. 

From the serious athlete to the conscientious exerciser who works out for the health of it, the evidence is growing that HMB is a nutritional supplement that has yet to reach its full market potential

*7. HMB has no adverse effects. * 

During each of the 9 placebo-controlled, clinical studies, a Health Questionnaire consisting of 32 health-related items was administered on a regular basis.

HMB did not adversely affect any of the bodily systems.

Subjects were asked about any adverse effects they may have had during the previous 3 days. Examples of the items asked for each system were:

Gut (e.g. Diarrhea, Stomachache, Appetite) 
Muscles and Skeleton (e.g. Joints, Stiffness, Soreness) 
Lung (e.g. Coughing, Wheezing, Shortness of Breath) 
Skin and Scalp (e.g. Dry Skin or Scalp, Rash) 
General Metabolism (e.g. Loss of Energy, Decreased Libido)

*8. HMB is no rumor.*

And it certainly is not a one-study wonder. Once the first scientific study was out on HMB, other researchers jumped into the fray to see for themselves. And their research has continued to confirm what the very first study uncovered: 9 out of 9 published studies show a significant positive effect of HMB on lean gain. The studies averaged together show that HMB doubles the effect of resistance training on lean gain. Strength also follows suit. 

For an athlete to bypass HMB would be like cutting their training effort in half, all while exerting twice the effort. 

Only CREATINE is in the same league as HMB, but HMB has none of the "health" issues of CREATINE and is actually effective in adding gain for those already using CREATINE.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, now we know you can copy and paste. Thank you.


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, now we know you can copy and paste. Thank you.


You might have done that! 
I got this info from some website 1 year ago which I'm unable to track down today other wise I would have posted the link itself.
It's thumbs down on your part to pass on a comment like this


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

My point is that the people you copied that info from are the same people selling you the product. It is marketing hype, not the experiences of real people who have used it. I appreciate your input, though. Remember, every supplement in the industry looks great on paper.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My point is that the people you copied that info from are the same people selling you the product. It is marketing hype, not the experiences of real people who have used it. I appreciate your input, though. Remember, every supplement in the industry looks great on paper.



very true...

data from 3rd party independant test labs can usually be trusted but certainly not info from the manufacture...


----------



## bludevil (Jul 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... how were you dosing it?  i.e. once in the morning?  Throughout the day?  Pre w/o?
> 
> And whose HMB did you use?



I bought my HMB from www.bulknutrition.com and was taking 1.5 grams in the morning and bedtime and 3 grams pre and post workout. 
1 - 1.5g. morning
2 - 3g pre-workout
3 - 3g post-workout
4 - 1.5g bedtime


----------

